# separazione e cambio residenza



## Rebecca (10 Settembre 2007)

Ciao.
Ma quando uno si separa, il cambio di residenza lo fa subito? Insomma c'è un obbligo o qualcosa di simile?


----------



## Old fun (10 Settembre 2007)

*non c'è nessun obbligo*



Rita ha detto:


> Ciao.
> Ma quando uno si separa, il cambio di residenza lo fa subito? Insomma c'è un obbligo o qualcosa di simile?


 

di nessun tipo sorta e genere, uno cambia residenza, quando effettivamente ha cercato e trovato una nuova residenza.
Si rivolge all'ufficio anagrafe del comune dove ha eletto la nuova residenza e comunica il nuovo indirizzo


----------



## Iris (10 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Ciao.
> Ma quando uno si separa, il cambio di residenza lo fa subito? Insomma c'è un obbligo o qualcosa di simile?


No. Nella separazione legale bisogna solo eleggere domicilio. Lo si comunica all'avvocato ella controparte..e poi dopo al giudice.


----------



## cat (10 Settembre 2007)

non lo si fa subito.
non ci sono obblighi stretti.


----------



## Iago (10 Settembre 2007)

*mai fatto...*



Rita ha detto:


> Ciao.
> Ma quando uno si separa, il cambio di residenza lo fa subito? Insomma c'è un obbligo o qualcosa di simile?



...separato da più di 5 anni,  non ho mai fatto il cambio di residenza,  tra un pò ci torno pure (a casa mia!), e poichè devo rifare il contratto enel, mi servirà il certif di residenza storico...vi farò sapere...


----------



## cat (10 Settembre 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> ...separato da più di 5 anni, non ho mai fatto il cambio di residenza, tra un pò ci torno pure (a casa mia!), e poichè devo rifare il contratto enel, mi servirà il certif di residenza storico...vi farò sapere...


 
hai fatto testamento prima??


----------



## Iago (10 Settembre 2007)

*che significa??*



cat ha detto:


> hai fatto testamento prima??



...non l'ho capita!

...e poi lo sai che non ho intestato nulla, ormai ho imparato...


----------



## cat (10 Settembre 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> ...non l'ho capita!
> 
> ...e poi lo sai che non ho intestato nulla, ormai ho imparato...


----------



## Iago (10 Settembre 2007)

*cat*



cat ha detto:


>




...tu la conoscevi la finezza della patente al posto della carta d'identità???


----------



## cat (10 Settembre 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> ...tu la conoscevi la finezza della patente al posto della carta d'identità???


 
appena risposto di la.
nella mia carta d'identità non c'è compilato coniugato con.....lo spazio dello stato civile è lasciato vuoto.


da me si fa così.


----------

